# B of I Princess House, Glasgow Investment ?



## battyee (15 Mar 2011)

Are there any other big time loosers out there who have invested in this scheme which was promoted by the bank back in 2007 ?


----------



## Armada (15 Mar 2011)

Slightly different but I have a similar one from BOI ... Weersplein(?) Amsterdam showing huge losses too at the moment but maybe things will improve in time.

Investment 50k ...... last valuation 20k


----------



## BDOMeara (2 Dec 2013)

Hello battyee,
I am an investor in this scheme. I am interested in getting in touch with other investors.
Hopefully this reaches you after this time.

thanks

Brendan


----------



## Rigger/Bill (14 Apr 2014)

Hello, my wife and I are investors in B o I Princess House Glasgow Fund we would be interested in getting in touch with other investors


----------



## Believer (22 Apr 2015)

Hi there , I have just come across this forum, have you had any luck getting in touch with other investors? I need to speak with other investors as I feel cheated by this investment.


----------



## louey1 (30 Jul 2015)

Believer said:


> Hi there , I have just come across this forum, have you had any luck getting in touch with other investors? I need to speak with other investors as I feel cheated by this investment.


Yes I am an investor


----------



## louey1 (30 Jul 2015)

Rigger/Bill said:


> Hello, my wife and I are investors in B o I Princess House Glasgow Fund we would be interested in getting in touch with other investors


Yes I am an investor in this fund


Believer said:


> Hi there , I have just come across this forum, have you had any luck getting in touch with other investors? I need to speak with other investors as I feel cheated by this investment.


----------



## louey1 (11 Sep 2015)

battyee said:


> Are there any other big time loosers out there who have invested in this scheme which was promoted by the bank back in 2007 ?[/
> 
> 
> louey1 said:
> ...


----------

